# Superannuation question



## Makowee (May 20, 2013)

Hi all,

Just want to check something in regards to superannuation on behalf of my partner, curious to see if anyone is or has been in a similar situation.
My partner entered Australia on a student visa in 2011, she was granted a bridging visa after we applied for a partner visa in 2012, and recently she was granted the temporary resident visa.

Now we're looking to spend a couple of years living in her home country.
My question is, can she claim back any super she would have earned while working on these temporary visas? The condition seems to be that you have to have had your temporary visa expired/cancelled and have left Australia to claim it back. However, I'm curious to know if they look at each temporary visa as a separate entity, ie she could get the money back she earnt while on her student and bridging visas which have since expired. 

Would love to know if anyone has any ideas about this, or has been through something similar.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Easygo (Mar 24, 2014)

hi, Mako 

As I know, she can't claim the superannuation back unless her current temporary visa expired or she departing OZ earlier. if you have any questions, send me message at 0411 093 704;


----------

